# Brisket



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Did a Texas style brisket using the Texas crutch. Smoked at 225°, wrapped at 160°. Took off the smoker when the point hit 200°. Let it rest for 2 hours wrapped in a cooler. 10lber took 15 hours. Came out amazing. Sliced the flat, chopped the point.


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

Mmm
I would love a big old pinch of that chopped pile right now!
Looks great


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

That’s a great looking brisket!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

one of these days you guys are going to convince me to try smoking a brisket. wallyworld has them for 3.97.
jack


----------



## sws763 (10 mo ago)

Beware of cheaper grades of brisket, the wife bought a "select" grade years ago and it was tough. I'm going to try the "wrap in smoking paper coated with Wagyu" for the crutch instead of a foil wrap next. If I could only afford the gas to drive to the store to buy a brisket, lol.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Some of y’all have some serious skill. Makes me want to try it - then I remember I can’t hardly boil an egg. That looks amazing and I bet all your neighbors were jealous when they smelled that smoke rolling.


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

Looks great.. I'm primarily a hot and fast guy


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Guy posted his brisket on one of the FB pages I'm on. He's getting torched.


----------



## lil'skeet (Sep 1, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Guy posted his brisket on one of the FB pages I'm on. He's getting torched.
> View attachment 1091765


Looks like it was cooked in an oven in his kitchen or wrapped in foil the whole time when smoking. No "crust" or smoke ring. 
Winn Dixie had some great prices on Angus brisket last weekend.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Folks are intimidated by brisket....not sure why, maybe the costs of a good one......you really wanna do something that will make your stomach get tied up in knots? Dry age a huge Prime Rib Roast.....scarry but well worth it!!!!!


----------

